# Does anyone know what year this is?



## jims66049 (May 21, 2008)

Does anyone know what year this Evans-Colson Sonic Scout is.  I think its late 50's.  What do you think its worth?  I can't find any info on Evans-colson.
Please give any info that you have.  Thanks a lot.

JS


----------

